# Realtek Audio Control APP lässt sich nicht downloaden



## Mario2002 (22. Dezember 2018)

*Realtek Audio Control APP lässt sich nicht downloaden*

Hallo!
Ich bin hier schon seit ein paar Tagen am verzweifeln.
Seit den neuen Realtek Soundtreibern gibt es das alte Realtek HD Audio Manager Panel nicht mehr.
Kann also keinerlei Soundeinstellungen vornehmen.
Wenn ich im Microsoftstore die RealtekAPP installieren will, kommt folgende Meldung.
Es ist keine Installation möglich.  Der Vorgang wird in kürze wiederholt.
Die NvidiaAPP z.B. lässt sich problemlos installieren.
Habe mein Windows 10 schon x-mal neu installiert, aber hat alles nichts geholfen.
Den Store habe ich auch schon zurückgesetzt, aber alles ohne Erfolg.
weiß mir einfach keinen Rat mehr. der Sound hört sich nicht besonders gut an bei meinem 5.1 System, da ich keinerlei Einstellungen der einzelnen Lautsprecher vornehmen kann.
Gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit die APP zu installieren, oder ist sie auch außerhalb des Microsoftstores downloadbar?


----------



## Jeretxxo (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Realtek Audio Control APP lässt sich nicht downloaden*

Verrate uns doch einmal um welches Board mit welchem Realtek Codec es sich handelt.

Im Prinzip würde ich vorschlagen, einfach den aktuellen Treiber zu deinstallieren und im Downloadcenter des jeweiligen Boardherstellers den Audiotreiber runterladen.

Das steht übrigens bei ASRock als Beispiel in der FAQ, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.
ASRock > FAQ

Wenn der Windows Build zu alt ist, lässt sich die Console aber gar nicht erst installieren/downloaden.


Ich wusste bis hierher, noch nicht einmal das man neuerdings seit RS4 quasi gezwungen ist den MS Store zu benutzen um die Console für die gängisten Realtek Codecs überhaupt downloaden zu können, find ich unmöglich, da bleib ich lieber gleich auf dem alten Treiberstand und zögere das Windows Update so weit wie möglich raus. 


Vielleicht hilft dir das ja noch:
Putting Realtek Audio Console to Work – Win10.Guru


----------



## Mario2002 (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Realtek Audio Control APP lässt sich nicht downloaden*

Hat sich erledigt.
Habe nochmal einen älteren Treiber von Gigabyte installiert (Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming) und dann den neueren drüberinstalliert, dann konnte ich merkwürdigerweise die APP ohne probleme installieren.
Auf das einfachste kommt man immer zum schluss.
Bei den neueren Treibern wird der Manager erst gar nicht mitinstalliert.
Danke nochmal.


----------

